# Moving Cedar logs below the bridge?



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Hey all well i had a question. I have a friend who is making a ton of log beds and chairs and swings. I was planing on taking him some logs from our U.P land cause i need some extra cash and he is willing to pay lol. But what i was wounding is if it is legal or not to transport them down.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Im not an expert but should be no reason why you couldn't. Lumber companies export cedar from the UP all the time. The only wood restrictions that I know of is firewood going north. Maybe someone will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Thats what i thought i just wasnt to sure.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Just because you own the land does not necessarily mean that you own what grows on, or can be found, under it.

Did you get the timber (or mineral) rights when the property was first purchased?

Did the trees come from an area that is deemed to be a watershed, or wetland?

I'm sure there are a few other issues that I haven't thought of.

Mitch


----------



## Wizard3686 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yep and yep we have had it logged before we own the rights to the land it has been in my family sense 1960's some time. It is partly swampish but i dont think that will matter much because i see loggers cutting swamps all the time.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

The following pdf lists the rules and definitions as it relates to wood movement and the emerald ash borer. It is worth a read to make sure you are in compliance.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/MDA_EAB_Quarantine_WhereAs_111851_7.pdf


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Did the trees come from an area that is deemed to be a watershed, or wetland?
> 
> 
> 
> Mitch


What I was told by the DNR is (as long as you have the timber rights) you can cut down any tree regardless of whether it's growing in a swamp or not. For that matter you wouldn't have to let anything at all grow in your swamp. Just don't go filling it in.

Now if this were along a protected stream it would be different.


----------

